

New Health-Focused Startup Accelerator Rock Health Debuts Inaugural Batch - jhammerb
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/18/new-health-focused-startup-accelerator-rock-health-debuts-inaugural-batch/

======
powco
Very exciting to see more start-ups focusing on health and wellness!

